# Studley Style Tool Chest Design / Build



## bigegg (Aug 20, 2011)

Not sure if this should go in this section - if not, then sorry.

I'm laid up at the moment after some surgery, and I've been drooling over the Studley Tool Chest

I've also decided to learn Autodesk Inventor, and have decided the easiest way is to combine the two projects...

So, I'm going to document the design process here, then when I'm allowed to play in my shed, I'll document the build.

Easy bit first.
The original chest comprises of two open fronted boxes.
Each is 18in wide by 39in high and 9 1/2in deep.
These are hinged on the long edge. Original used standard hinges, I'm going to use a piano hinge.
The left hand box is fastened to the wall.
The right hand box becomes the door.

Since I have a *massive* free supply of 5/8" furniture grade birch ply,
that's what I'm going to use for the case.
Just to keep the design simple, I'm going to make the internal dimensions 17in x 38in x 9in deep.

I can alter the dimensions later if neccessary


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Compare Inventor Versions - Inventor vs. AutoCAD, Suites - Autodesk

_"I've also decided to learn Autodesk Inventor"_
That's an expensive 'hobby', Greg! Do you use it for work?
Granite 1324/1340 Classic Combo Lathe
About the same price... ?!


----------



## bigegg (Aug 20, 2011)

I've spent a *lot* of time looking at every available picture and video of the Studley chest.
There isn't that much at the moment, although hopefully the "Virtuoso" book which is due next year from Lost Art Press will fill in a lot of the gaps.

However...

The chest looks *complicated*.
To say the least.
If you view the chest as a series of modules, it's actually not that bad - I think this will be the key to the design, and will also remove the problem of "what if I lose a tool, or buy another?".
Each module will be removeable, and can either be adapted, or replaced, if neccessary.
Then it's just a matter of deciding where each module will fit, and how it is to be articulated.

As an example, see the attached pic of the first modules installed - 
a set of wrenches


----------



## bigegg (Aug 20, 2011)

DaninVan said:


> _"I've also decided to learn Autodesk Inventor"_
> That's an expensive 'hobby', Greg! Do you use it for work?


It's free for educational users.
I'm enrolled in the UK's "Open University" which is a government funded correspondence college, which means I'm eligible. :happy:


----------



## bigegg (Aug 20, 2011)

This is where I'm up to at the moment.
I've removed the wrenches - I think they'll end up on the other side, 
possible in a different shaped module


----------



## bigegg (Aug 20, 2011)

The squares will fit in a box 12in x 8in x 1in deep, and since they are used most often, I'll be putting them somewhere towards the centre of the box, and at the front.
A second module behind will a set of japanese style marking knives, an engineer's scribe, and a scratch awl.
Behind this will be a third module which will hold dividers, dovetail gauges and a cross-dowel connector template.


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

An exciting project! I very much look forward to seeing your interpretation. Will you be decorating it with inlays and mouldings the way piano-maker Studley did?


----------



## bigegg (Aug 20, 2011)

AndyL said:


> An exciting project! I very much look forward to seeing your interpretation. Will you be decorating it with inlays and mouldings the way piano-maker Studley did?


That's the plan.
There's a lot of work, but it's all quite simple little steps.
As an example, the chisel rack is a box about 2inches square, and 18in long (full width of case) with slots for the sharp end to fit in.
The chisel handles are separated by triangular blocks.
On the front of these triangular blocks are decorative shield shapes with an ogee(?) edging - I can't post URLs yet, but a google search for "studley empty flickr" brings up a very good set of photos as the first hit - it's the 6th picture on that page. 

These would be quite simple to make - although I'm not sure about using a router on something that's only 1in x 3/4in so most of the small details will have to be done by hand.


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

Of course Studley had it easy on the "what if I lose a tool, or buy another?" question. He didn't have the internet to tempt him to buy a new tool every week


----------



## bigegg (Aug 20, 2011)

Bugger!
I f***kd up.
In post #1 above, I got the dimensions wrong.
Each case is 4 1/2 inches deep, giving a TOTAL overall depth (when closed) of 9 inches in the original.

Not a problem, but it does mean that my big handsaw is going to have to find another home :.(

I'm making each case slightly deeper, with a flush fitting 1/2in plyboard back, 
giving me an internal depth of 4 1/2in each case
Since I intend to have up to 3 modules stacked in front of each other, this gives me a rough guide of 1.5inches per module depth.


----------



## bigegg (Aug 20, 2011)

Marking Knife Hanger


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

That is an amazing chest. And, somewhere on-line is a free plan for making one. I saw it long ago, and don't know if I saved the link or not. Moot point anyway, as it would be on my old computer, and we haven't yet figured out how to access the files on it - which is why I now have this computer.


----------



## kohalabeeman1952 (May 15, 2012)

Aloha Greg, your post caught my eye for two resons : !st. -I would have loved to meet the maker. ²nd.-I have also have a second chance on things since my little 'mishap'. The man: Studley, he must have been an a craftsman of such incredible degree. To see how much care he placed in his toolbox, his day to day work on piano repairs must have also been without equal. My little 'mishap', a funnel cloud grabbed me from behind on June 4th 2011 when I was at about 100 feet up in my powered paraglider. The pre-flight check of equipment, even my drive from home that day, Gone.... The folks who saw it say : we thought you were Dead! The way the'blender'sucked me in, it must have knocked me out in a blink of an eye cause the next thing I can recall is waking up in a hosiptal bed, ...midnight... hmmm... how did I get here, ...where is here...what did I do this time...Well, I'm just happy to say the worst is over and someday I may be able to work again but for now... the little things that we took without noticing before...oh,so many little things that were just apart of life...even the gift of life ... it makes me hope and pray I can please God with this 'second chance'. I hope to hear ftrom you, Greg, hope that you are dealing well with the changes and cource corretions due to your 'mishap'. Til' than, Aloha from Oahu,Hawaii !! Mark [email protected]


----------



## bigegg (Aug 20, 2011)

There's *thousands* of plans for tool chests online - some free, some not.
I've not seen one which has even close to the same design philosophy as the Studley - most seem to be variations of "tool wall in a box", rather than "lots of hinged boxes/frames in a box".

Plus, online plans seem to be always a bit generic because everybody has a different set of tools to try to fit into it.

I've always been fascinated by stuff that folds up to pack amazing amounts of things in 
ridiculously small areas - 
whether it's a swiss army knife, a caravan, or "transformers" toys.
I'm hoping my chest will evoke the same feeling in me.


----------



## bigegg (Aug 20, 2011)

At hospital most of the day for post surgery checks, but managed to get a fair bit done.

Hinged frame for the engineer and combination squares with a fair amount of space left for some other items , and I roughed in the frames for the drawers.

I'm planning to put a "Rotring" (?) drawing set french-fitted in one of the smaller drawers
The frames I think are going to be dovetailed together from oak - I've got half a dozen 80+ y/o oak window sills about 6ft long which will resaw down - either 1/4in, 3/8in, or 1/2in strips and a maximum of 4 1/2 inches wide.

I've a small amount of mahogany - a couple of boards about 8ft long by 2in x 8in which I'm going to use for trim and some ebony and ivory (half a dozen piano keys) for the decorative insets.
I want to use some brass as well, but I'm going to have to source some - probably just need a foot square piece of 3/8 plate - or maybe a 6ft length of 2in wide.


----------



## bigegg (Aug 20, 2011)

It's going to be february/march before i can get back in the shed :.(((
and I've run into a minor hitch.
All my tools are packed away in boxes so I don't have to heat the shed over the winter but I can't get to them.
Can anyone point me towards some dimensioned drawings for generic hand tools, and perhaps some specific ones such as:
Stanley Router Plane no. 71
Stanley Router Plane no. 271
Stanley Bullnose Rabbet Plane no. 75
Stanley Duplex Plane no. 78
Veritas Side Rabbet Plane
And any of the Stanley (or generic) bench planes from #1 to #8
Stanley 151 Spokeshave
8" and 10" drawknives

I've pulled a few cad files from:
Sketchup
3dContentCentral
GrabCad
Cbliss
for things like wrenches and pliers and screwdrivers
But need sizes of:
small, medium, large ball pein hammers
4oz, 8oz, 12oz cross pein hammers
Yankee screwdrivers

oh, and desperately, cos it's going to be the centre piece of one side - 
a stanley 105 hand drill


Ta!


----------



## bigegg (Aug 20, 2011)

any body?
I don't need perfectly dimensioned blueprints.
Just rough sizes to the nearest 1/8 of an inch.

eg - 
I've just done a quick model of a pair of wire cutters.
They're basically a triangle 3 inches wide x 5 3/8 high.
The tip is 3/8in wide.
The head is 1 3/4in long.
The handles are 3/8 wide
They are 1/2in deep.

That's enough for me to make a rough model.

Anything like that for any of the above tools would be MUCH appreciated.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Sometimes it's just best to buy one ,it's hard to beat the price of just 80.oo bucks,the hardware would cost that much most of the time.

http://www.harborfreight.com/eight-drawer-wood-tool-chest-94538.html

===


----------



## bigegg (Aug 20, 2011)

bobj3 said:


> Sometimes it's just best to buy one ,it's hard to beat the price of just 80.oo bucks,the hardware would cost that much most of the time.
> 
> Wood Tool Chest w/ 8 Wood Tool Drawers
> 
> ===


Where's the fun in that?

Besides, it's quite a hike to my nearest harbour freight...
about 5000 miles 

I'd be looking at *at least* $400 to get the equivalent in England.


----------



## bigegg (Aug 20, 2011)

Starting to fill up nicely now.

I think I'm at a point where I can publish the plans,
then add extra modules as and when I can get to my tools.

Is there a preferred format?
DXF? Jpeg blueprint?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Must be someone in UK land that sales the Windsor Design tools - item#94538 after all it comes from your side of the pond.  so to say no need to buy it from HF..

You can make one like Mike did he put out tons of money for his,new table saw,planer,etc.etc.etc.

http://www.routerforums.com/axlmyks-stuff/7909-tool-chest.html

Sometimes it's not the journey it's what's you end up with at the end of the journey..  a tool box to put tools in..
==


----------



## bigegg (Aug 20, 2011)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> Must be someone in UK land that sales the Windsor Design tools - item#94538 after all it comes from your side of the pond.  so to say no need to buy it from HF..


There's not even one listed on the 'bay, and nothing showing via google shopping :.(

Nearest is shipped from the States (4320 miles!) for 150 quid, which by the time I've paid import duty and sales tax will be $400.


bobj3 said:


> You can make one like Mike did he put out tons of money for his,new table saw,planer,etc.etc.etc.
> 
> http://www.routerforums.com/axlmyks-stuff/7909-tool-chest.html
> 
> ==


That's what I call an "excuse", not a reason


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

The higher end one
Amazon.com: Gerstner International GI-530 Red Oak Tool Chest Nickel Plated Hardware FULLY WARRANTED: Home Improvement

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=bl_sr_h...andtextbin=Gerstner International&node=228013

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aag/main?i...=ATVPDKIKX0DER&orderID=&seller=A1L4LS2KNDBWYV

http://www.amazon.co.uk/

==



bigegg said:


> There's not even one listed on the 'bay, and nothing showing via google shopping :.(
> 
> Nearest is shipped from the States (4320 miles!) for 150 quid, which by the time I've paid import duty and sales tax will be $400.
> 
> ...


----------



## bigegg (Aug 20, 2011)

bigegg said:


> There's not even one listed on the 'bay, and nothing showing via google shopping :.(
> 
> Nearest is shipped from the States (4320 miles!) for 150 quid, which by the time I've paid import duty and sales tax will be $400.
> 
> ...


It gets worse!
$350 + 

20% UK sales tax + 15% import duty + "handling fee" = going on $500

I estimate, considering I have all the timber, that this design will cost me around $20-$30 for piano hinges and some rare earth magnets.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

That sounds great be sure to post some pictures  can't wait to see a UK tool box..

===



bigegg said:


> It gets worse!
> $350 +
> 
> 20% UK sales tax + 15% import duty + "handling fee" = going on $500
> ...


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

bigegg said:


> Where's the fun in that?
> 
> Besides, it's quite a hike to my nearest harbour freight...
> about 5000 miles
> ...


The cheapest similar thing I've seen here is the one from Chronos Engineering:
TRADITIONAL TOOLMAKERS TOOL CHEST
£110 and out of stock at the moment. I have one. They're made in the far east. They are solid enough but the quality of workmanship and finish is unimpressive. Typical mass-produced stuff.
Last time I looked, good-condition Moore & Wright chests were going on eBay for similar money.

None of these are anything like the wonderful Studley chest of course!


----------



## bigegg (Aug 20, 2011)

The Moore & Wright ones look nice,
but to be quite honest, I don't want a chest of drawers.

Certain things are better in drawers - 
precision measuring tools, taps&dies, router bits, sockets, drawing tools.
That's why I put drawers in my cabinet - 
but I don't like them for woodworking tools.


----------



## J. Leigh (Jul 15, 2012)

I saw that toolbox at Harbor Freight. Garbage. Wouldn't last a month of normal use in my opinion, like most of the junk they sell.

Can't wait to see the progress on this using nice hardwoods and quality hardware along with real joinery.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joe

I will need to disagree with you I have 3 of them ,I got them in 06/07 they are all oak..the hardware is a bit cheap (brass plated/chrom.) but for 40.oo to 80.oo they are just fine and hard to beat..

==========

===


J. Leigh said:


> I saw that toolbox at Harbor Freight. Garbage. Wouldn't last a month of normal use in my opinion, like most of the junk they sell.
> 
> Can't wait to see the progress on this using nice hardwoods and quality hardware along with real joinery.


----------



## J. Leigh (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks for the pics Bob, as they clearly illustrate my point. Drawer construction of rabbet joint in front and butt joint at the back with brads and glue.....parts of the carcass is veneer over mdf. Take a close look at the drawer backs, not even a solid single piece, its two smaller pieces fingerjointed. Yikes...
Can't see how any craftsman could say that was built to last.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joe

It sounds like the Gerstner tool box is your bag,but it's 3 times the price of the HF one.

http://www.amazon.com/Gerstner-Inte...id=1354416179&sr=1-2&keywords=wood+tool+boxes

==


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Joe
> 
> It sounds like the Gerstner tool box is your bag,but it's 3 times the price of the HF one.
> 
> ...


... and that's their bargain Gerstner International line. Their original line is far more.









$860.00 List on their site. Gerstner - 710-26 Tool-Tech Series Chest

GCG


----------



## J. Leigh (Jul 15, 2012)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Joe
> 
> It sounds like the Gerstner tool box is your bag,but it's 3 times the price of the HF one.


Nope. My sentiments are the same as the original poster, that is to build your own using quality materials and proper joinery methods.


----------



## bigegg (Aug 20, 2011)

Today's progress.
I've been pricing up some concealed hinges - like card table hinges
Cheapest decent ones I can find work out at $50 a pair. :fie:

I've been looking at "Hafele Hinges" - either the "Zysa"or "Soss" range.
Has anyone had any experience with them?
Specifically how much weight they'll bear?


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Just finishing up a Gerstner "style" and I use the word style loosely . This box is a build with a good friend of mine who is just getting his feet wet with taking his projects and skills to the next level. I have to say, this is one of the most enjoyable builds I've done in a long time. We'd get together couple/three times a week (he's of very poor health) for a few hours at a clip. Great conversation, sharing of ideas etc...just a great time...

anyhooooooo.. for you guys considering the build, I can not recommend it highly enough. Just alot of fun.. Layout, precise measurements and execution is what its all about...beats the hell out of anything you can buy. 

enjoy


----------



## monty.smith (May 2, 2012)

Joe 
Keep the Pics coming, I'm very interested in your project. I just started reading the tread today and am very intrigued. 
I had the opportunity to see one of these tool chest/cabinets you are designing built in the 1800, not sure who built it but the work was exquisite to say the least. Unfortunately my talent hasten reached that level... yet.  
I noticed people have been trying to dissuade you from the build. Yes there may be cheaper approaches to this, but isn’t it the imagination and inspiration that gives us the ability to achieve and create this type of design. As noted above when this design was built there were no plans, he created a design probably sketched out plans (who knows how many times) then created a cabinet/chest to fill a need, and in the process developed a work of cemetery and art which are now museum quality. 
I say stay the course and complete your cabinet who knows maybe it will be something that people will aspire to build in a hundred years, in my humble opinion.
When do you start the build? I hope that you will post pic’s when it starts and throughout the whole build.
Monty


----------



## bigegg (Aug 20, 2011)

The name's Gregg :.) lol

I don't intend to be put off :.)

Build should start as soon as I get all clear from the doctor - 
probably early feb, but hopefully soon after the new year.
Certainly not before.

I made a start today by printing out a template for a dovetail gauge
My wife caught me sticking it to a piece of perspex and gave me a roasting :nono:


----------



## bigegg (Aug 20, 2011)

No work done on the model today. 
If anyone would like to see the model in 3D, 
you'll need this:
http://images.autodesk.com/adsk/files/autodesk_inventor_view_r2011_x860.zip

it's 330Mb tho - that's just the viewer!

I will zip up the model - is there a filesize limit for attachments on here?
or should I host elsewhere and provide a link?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

The H.O. Studley Tool Chest - YouTube


===


----------



## NoChatter (Dec 4, 2010)

Little bit of inspiration here,not sure how many have seen this guys work. Google genius and this guys website is the first link.An interesting tool chest hinge mechanism - YouTube


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

bigegg said:


> Today's progress.
> I've been pricing up some concealed hinges - like card table hinges
> Cheapest decent ones I can find work out at $50 a pair. :fie:
> 
> ...


Lee Valley Lee Valley Tools probably hss something you can use, but don't know about the pricing and all. But they are located in Canada, not the US, which may make a difference. But you've likely heard about them before.


----------



## bigegg (Aug 20, 2011)

JOAT said:


> Lee Valley Lee Valley Tools probably hss something you can use, but don't know about the pricing and all. But they are located in Canada, not the US, which may make a difference. But you've likely heard about them before.


Card Table Hinges - Lee Valley Tools

seems to be just what I want - and a better price!
Now I just need to find out shipping to Europe :blink:

Also, does anyone have any idea of what sort of weight these hinges will carry?
I expect a pair to carry around 5-10lbs+
I don't want to order 20 pairs and find out that they aren't strong enough!


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

bigegg said:


> The name's Gregg :.) lol
> 
> I don't intend to be put off :.)
> 
> ...


Good deal.

When you started talking about this, it reminded me of my Grandfather's tool chest. It's still in my father's garage. I hope to inherit it when the time comes.

It is nowhere near the finsih you are going for... On the outside it looks like and old sea chest- weathered and has been around, heavy brass seams and corners, heavy brass hinges, heavy brass fold-over hasp with an internal lock. "Inside" that chest is another story. There is a tray on top. Under that tray there are many lift-up vertical trays that lock all the way up or all the way down. Each tray has place holders for each tool. Planes, brace, chisels, augers, etc, etc, etc. Many tools in close proximity to each other. A place for each tool and a tool in it's place. You can quickly find a particular tool, see what is there or what is not in it's place.

I grew up sneaking into the garage to gawk inside that chest for hours on end. So I can appreciate what you are doing.


----------



## bigegg (Aug 20, 2011)

MAFoElffen said:


> Good deal.
> 
> When you started talking about this, it reminded me of my Grandfather's tool chest. It's still in my father's garage. I hope to inherit it when the time comes.
> 
> ...


any chance of some pics?


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

bigegg said:


> any chance of some pics?


I live in western Washington. Parents live in eastern Washington... where the chest is in the garage. They snowbird in Arizona. They won't be back until late April.


----------



## bigegg (Aug 20, 2011)

No rush.

Would be grateful if you ever do get around to it though.
I'm sure this won't be the last tool chest I build...


----------



## bigegg (Aug 20, 2011)

Something like this?
I've omitted the lid, and re-used the tool frames from the wall cabinet design


----------



## monty.smith (May 2, 2012)

Hi Gregg

I really like this Idea, I hope all is well. I noticed in the beginning of the thread you say that you have a stock of Baltic Birch. Just curious is the whole tool box being made of the birch? or is there another type you will be accenting with for flavor?


----------



## bigegg (Aug 20, 2011)

monty.smith said:


> Hi Gregg
> 
> I really like this Idea, I hope all is well. I noticed in the beginning of the thread you say that you have a stock of Baltic Birch. Just curious is the whole tool box being made of the birch? or is there another type you will be accenting with for flavor?


I will be using the 5/8" baltic birch ply for the main case. mahogany for the tool frames.
I have some offcuts of brass and a small piece of mother of pearl plus half a dozen ebony and ivory piano keys which I will use for the trim.
I also have access to some ash, sycamore and a thin plank of black walnut.

I *was* going to use some oak, but I believe that the tannic acid is likely to rust my tools?


----------



## monty.smith (May 2, 2012)

Gregg

This stuff is very inspiring. If you have a minute check out this link. 
Old Woodworking Machines • Login, here is an interesting build I thought you might like, it's a little larger but some of the concepts apply? I hope all is well for you, I've been patently awaiting your posts 
Monty


----------



## monty.smith (May 2, 2012)

Ok so the link didn't come across, in the woodworking link there is a Georgian style secretary being built, it is a step by step build that has taken over a year, the gentlemen's skills are astounding.


----------



## bigegg (Aug 20, 2011)

Have to be registered to view the forum.
Just registered, so will have a look when I'm activated.

The project is on the back burner for the moment as my "illness fund" ran out faster than I expected, so I (sort of) had to return to work :.(((

Not proper work, tho.
I bought a "workshop clearance" - bandsaw, cabinet saw, drill press, belt sander, contractors table saw, grinder, heavy router table/light spindle moulder, few hand power tools, chisel mortiser x2, lathe, and a few other bits and pieces 

sum total? 

...


$500 (give or take)

Pull out what I want for myself, sell the rest. Should give me enough cash to top up my illness fund for another month or so.
Problem is, my 'shop is too full to work in :.((


----------



## monty.smith (May 2, 2012)

Wow

Wow what a quandary, On the one hand I wish i had your problem (too many tools) on the other... Best wishes to a speedy recovery. 

I myself am missing my tools due to the TEMP. I don't have a heated garage. 

The site and that particular thread are inspiring as is your build. Waiting patiently for your posts 

Monty


----------



## bigegg (Aug 20, 2011)

Holy thread resurrection, Batman!

I have now got the all clear healthwise, and after a LOT of upheaval the last couple of years, I am now ready to continue with this project.

I have prototypes made of the chisel and pliers modules (pics when my camera charges)

I'll also be using Fusion360 for the CAD parts now, as my licence for Inventor has run out

Other updates:
I don't have a shop AT ALL at the moment, so I'm working in the orangery/summer room/greenhouse and on the back porch/patio.
I'm going to build a complete prototype using home-depot planed square edge pine + luan plyboard + MDF before rebuilding using hardwoods.


First question: Is oak OK to use as the lumber for a toolchest? Will the tannin cause rust? Reason I ask is because I have several board-feet of solid oak t+g floorboardingwhich would be ideal for the outer case.


----------



## bigegg (Aug 20, 2011)

Pictures of the pliers and chisels modules


----------



## bigegg (Aug 20, 2011)

Video of the pliers/chisel modules.


----------

